# Vorschau auf JavaFX veröffentlicht!



## JavaEngel (31. Juli 2008)

Sun möchte damit Adobes Flash und Microsofts Silverlight Konkurrenz machen.

*Die Vorschau besteht aus mehreren Teilen: *

 dem eigentlichen JavaFX Preview SDK inklusive Compiler
 Laufzeitumgebung
 2D-Grafik- sowie Medienwerkzeugen
 einer API-Dokumentation
 Codebeispielen
 und das doofe NetBeans 6.1

Link:
http://www.javafx.com/

Euer JavaEngel


----------



## Thomas Darimont (31. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

danke für die News 
wir hatten auch schon ein paar Beiträge zu JavaFX:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/314017-neue-javafx-website.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/312005-beispiel-zu-javafx-mit-netbeans-6-a.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/313048-javafx-weiss-man-schon.html

Weiterhin finde ich den JavaFX Editor / Designer in Netbeans 6.1 richtig gut! Besonders das Live preview hats mir hier angetan, damit kann man super schnell die Anwendung "Probefahren" 

Gruß Tom


----------



## JavaEngel (31. Juli 2008)

Ja hab ich mir schon alle angeschaut. Trotzdem vielen Dank. Die Suchfunktion hat sich ein weiteres Mal gelohnt. 

Ich persönlich empfinde aber die JavaFX Syntax eher als unangenehm. 



Euer JavaEngel


----------

